# Ledil Regina reflector just in



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

just got some Ledil regina reflectors from Bram to have a play with

quick target shot at 2 metres from the target ignore the colour as I have not got to adding an XPE R3 to the test bed yet so used the natural one already there .

XPG









XPE









They do have a pretty tight bottom end so may go on one of Quazzles singles with a bit of dremeling


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

troutie-mtb said:


> They do have a pretty tight bottom end so may go on one of Quazzles singles with a bit of dremeling


Thanks for the pics Troutie
Do the locating pins fit nicely somewhere?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

znomit said:


> Thanks for the pics Troutie
> Do the locating pins fit nicely somewhere?


not on my 10 mm square boards I had to take them off and trim a bit out for the solder pad.

would be OK on a bigger board and just a fraction out on the round 10 mm boards .

will try for outdoor shots this weekend


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Is it just me or does that XPG shot look just what we want for a helmet mount, tight bright centre with usable spill?

Thanks for sharing Chris.

Have / can you tried it on the MC-E?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

emu26 said:


> Is it just me or does that XPG shot look just what we want for a helmet mount, tight bright centre with usable spill?
> 
> Thanks for sharing Chris.
> 
> Have / can you tried it on the MC-E?


I have not yet shone it in the dark so no idea how far it goes the XPE looks tight

not a chance on an mce the hole is XP sized


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> just got some Ledil regina reflectors from Bram to have a play with


Ummm..Impressive....no one else asked yet so I'll be the first, what size are these reflectors and do they come in different sizes? ( diameter, length ) Can't wait to see the beam shots on the trail. ( Also, still waiting for a triple 20mm XP-E R-3 beam shot demo.  )

Anyway, if the trail beam shots are narrow enough on the XP-G with regina, a nice helmet build ( a la amoeba ) either dual or 3-up might be forthcoming.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> ... what size are these reflectors and do they come in different sizes?


http://www.ledil.com/datasheets/DataSheet_Regina.pdf


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Ummm..Impressive....no one else asked yet so I'll be the first, what size are these reflectors and do they come in different sizes? ( diameter, length ) Can't wait to see the beam shots on the trail. ( Also, still waiting for a triple 20mm XP-E R-3 beam shot demo.  )
> 
> Anyway, if the trail beam shots are narrow enough on the XP-G with regina, a nice helmet build ( a la amoeba ) either dual or 3-up might be forthcoming.


they are looking promising will have to wait till night and may get to do the R3 @ 1.5 amps this weekend Well 1.4 amps if I get the Hipflex wired up.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

znomit said:


> http://www.ledil.com/datasheets/DataSheet_Regina.pdf


Thanks Znomit, Boss has my nose to the grindstone this week so I was too lazy to look it up myself. I like what I'm seeing with these. The beam pattern looks very similar to what I'm seeing with the XP-G drop-in reflector only the Regina is about 5mm smaller in diameter. Looks like these could be good for compact builds....depending on the outcome of the Troutie trail beam shot comparison.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*Regina In The Woods*

Finally the darkness arrived before I had some beer this time so got to do some shots .
They look pretty good for a single led light .
but what is not quite shown in the pics is they have a very defined cut off at the edge which you may like or hate .

first is the XPE @ 1 amp










now the XPG @ 1 amp










Heidi for a comparison not looking too great 









I am impressed they both are very useable :thumbsup:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

OOh I like very much. Is the G at 1A or 1.4A on the hipflex? There certainly is a noticeable difference in output.

Thanks for sharing Chris


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

emu26 said:


> OOh I like very much. Is the G at 1A or 1.4A on the hipflex? There certainly is a noticeable difference in output.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Chris


The xpg is at 1 amp as I can only use the bench power supply to go higher and did not have a 3 mile cable .and have not yet used the hipflex .

I am likeing the way ledil are going getting better use from less lumens can only be good for us would like to do a 1 amp and 1.5 amp pic from the xpg in the woods .

just a thought for the EExperts could I use my bench power supply useing an inverter from the car battery I have the inverter just dont know if it will work without trying but dont want to kill anything


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Yep, the G does look good. A two or 3 - up on the helmet using the reginas could work. It's amazing how well an XP-G can throw when you put all the light where it's needed.

Troutie, anyway you can show us what a two or 3up xpg beam pattern might look like with the regina? :ihih:

Troutie, about the bench power supply. It depends on how much power (watts) the bench supply draws and how much (watts) the inverter is rated for. One of the web sites I visited that sells only inverters suggested having an inverter rated for 2x the rating of the load device. According to the website this had something to do with initial surge current coming into play.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi there Trout, My 400W inverter runs my 200W lab power supply fine. I hear some moaning and groaning, works fine. The inverter is quite a load on the battery though. Later, James


----------



## DIYtailight (Sep 14, 2009)

+1 on the XP-G 3-up shot! I'd love to see that! The 1-up already looks great, much potential hehehehe : )


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

The more I look at it...the more I'm really loving that XP-G 1A pic. I'm thinking some sort of "double-barrel" thing is in order. Hmmm...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

chelboed said:


> The more I look at it...the more I'm really loving that XP-G 1A pic. I'm thinking some sort of "double-barrel" thing is in order. Hmmm...


....Make it and they shall buy...


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

They look impressive on the XPG. 

Newbie question....can they be fitted to the 7UP?


----------



## AlisterG (Nov 14, 2008)

Oz - Having looked at the datasheet, thats a big no, too big, too deep


----------



## AlisterG (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/ikkle-helmet-light-with-a-big-heart

Are you keeping this from us, Mr T? 7 Up's little brother is born!


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

AlisterG said:


> Oz - Having looked at the datasheet, thats a big no, too big, too deep


Thanks mate, I thought it was a little optimistic.


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

How does this compare with the Ledil LXP? Datasheets show a 0.5 degree FHWM difference so they would seem comparable on paper, but we all know how that goes.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

AlisterG said:


> http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/ikkle-helmet-light-with-a-big-heart
> 
> Are you keeping this from us, Mr T? 7 Up's little brother is born!


Ha Ha that is what happens when you leave your machinist to play with some leds and optics looks sweet though .

going to fine tune it a bit and see what happens .

Hell would be a nice beam in on the 7 up but sadly no chance.

MtbikerTi 
probably the best beam on the xpg I have seen so far more experiments soon .


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> Ha Ha that is what happens when you leave your machinist to play with some leds and optics looks sweet though .
> 
> going to fine tune it a bit and see what happens .
> 
> ...


...Trouts...that is a nice beam pattern on that light. Is this a 35mm board with XP-G? What are the optics? The build looks a little big on the helmet but what the hey. In this case beam pattern trumps size ( which in this case is really not all that bad, looks about the size of my xr-e quad.) I really like how almost all the light goes forward. This is what a helmet light is supposed to do. So far this is one of the best Helmet light beam patterns I have seen on a light. Can't wait to see what a triple G with Regina's will do..( hint, hint )


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...Trouts...that is a nice beam pattern on that light. Is this a 35mm board with XP-G? What are the optics? The build looks a little big on the helmet but what the hey. In this case beam pattern trumps size ( which in this case is really not all that bad, looks about the size of my xr-e quad.) I really like how almost all the light goes forward. This is what a helmet light is supposed to do. So far this is one of the best Helmet light beam patterns I have seen on a light. Can't wait to see what a triple G with Regina's will do..( hint, hint )


This is no ground breaking set up just the old faithfull Carclo 20 mm triple with 3 XPE R3 leds @ 1 amp 
I asked him to shrink down the 7 up style to fit the 20 mm optic with quazzles driver on board triple in mind but he did the first proto with space inside for a Bflex .










Just waiting for a controlable board and then a few tweaks to make it smaller and more surface area .

then back on topic ref the Regina I have managed to cram 2 on to XPGs in the battery on board test rig so just waiting till dark for a walk in the woods .


----------



## bumphumper (Jan 8, 2009)

That test rig looks a bit too slick Mr Trout!

This is my test rig.......









3 x xpe r2 (carclo 20mm triple), 2x xpg r5 (regina)

The xpe triple reduces the severe "cut off" that the reflectors create at the edge of the beam.... and help to make an excelent and very bright light with loads of throw and spill.

Its a winner !!! 

Cheers Bram!!!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*Damn and blast*

All systems go for a beam shot and the Daughter has gone and knicked my camera .

I have just been shining it about outside it would appear to be a good un for a 2 led bike light . now where is that 1.5 amp driver 900 lumens from 2 leds Awesome


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*Phew that was close camera just returned*

You are not going to believe this is only 2 XPG`s @ 960 ma drive 










:drumroll:

:band:

:yikes:










Yes the down side is the very sharp cutoff at the edges But you cant have everything


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

Thats ultra impressive Troutie, well done.
How about getting one done to loan out for MM in a few weeks


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW, that is very impressive.

Is that one of Teapots drivers I spy in the case, if so what have you got between it and the housing to both isolate it and also secure it? Have you wired it for dimmable or not?

Nice branding on the batteries 

BTW, you keep forgetting to take the hedge trimmer don't you


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

emu26 said:


> WOW, that is very impressive.
> 
> Is that one of Teapots drivers I spy in the case, if so what have you got between it and the housing to both isolate it and also secure it? Have you wired it for dimmable or not?
> 
> ...


Sure is one of those drivers and yes it is dimmable but I must have used a wrongish resistor as it doesnot seem to make much difference to the light output .

it is held with a some silicon and some thin fibre board from smudges batteries .


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> This is no ground breaking set up * just the old faithfull Carclo 20 mm triple with 3 XPE R3 leds @ 1 amp *
> I asked him to shrink down the 7 up style to fit the 20 mm optic with quazzles driver on board triple in mind but he did the first proto with space inside for a Bflex .


:eekster: Dang, you don't say. Well, I guess that about settles it. I'm going to have to replace my 20mm triple G with the XP-E R3, no if's, and's or but's.

That double G with regina looks nice as well. A double barrel G, powered by two 18650's....should be lite enough to mount the whole kit on the helmet and still provide about 1.5 to 2hrs on high ( 1000ma ). Personally I don't need an All-in-one, just the light on front with battery on rear of the helmet. Should be more balanced that way, depending on your helmet I suppose.

Trouts, I tip my hat to you for providing all those nice beam shots....not to mention making some sweet little light set-ups. :thumbsup: This has turned out to be *A Most Informative Thread.*


----------



## AlisterG (Nov 14, 2008)

Compared to the beamshot of the Baby 3 (which is still pretty fine), your twin Regina throws superbly with an even transition to foreground . If it were me, a design based around the Regina would be the one I'd OK for production, cute though the Baby 3 is. I don't think that sharp cutoff will be too critical as a supplementary/helmet light and will surely make a great bar mounted roadie light too. Get your machinist on a neat design - previous track record is good - job's on for a terrific all-in-one to crush the Diablo/Toro.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

You is spot on there AliG 

I am even more gobsmacked about the performance of the Regina now I have had a couple of night walks with the long suffering hound .

bit of a misty night tonight sort of defines the beam shape a bit so took a some snaps

triple XPG on the carclo 20 mm triple optic 









triple XPE on the carclo 20 mm optic









double XPG on the Regina reflectors 









they are all 3 great lights but comparing them out in the open and the 2 led + Regina is an absolute belter .
the mist shows the beam well but reflects alot of light and I would like to see the same shots in the clear air .

and lastly in me left hand the double XPG / regina and my right hand the triple XPE / carclo


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

That's incredible. I've been trying to source some Regina's ever since I saw your first pic. LOL...nobody's got 'em. Bram won't return PM's.

Oh well...they'll def. become more popular now. People will have to start carrying them after this thread.

Great comparison troutie.


----------



## stevemorg (Nov 23, 2008)

Troutie I'm still keen (depending on price etc) on the 2x LED with built in battery pack when available


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Those regina optics are just awesome. Now i'm going to have to make more lights....


----------



## brum (Dec 19, 2004)

Sorry for the inresponsiveness, just sent me an email and I'll reply asap. Reginas are underway 


chelboed said:


> That's incredible. I've been trying to source some Regina's ever since I saw your first pic. LOL...nobody's got 'em. Bram won't return PM's.
> 
> Oh well...they'll def. become more popular now. People will have to start carrying them after this thread.
> 
> Great comparison troutie.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

It's all good...I emailed you and sent you some PayPal fundage today.

Thanks a ton, man! I can't wait.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

After looking at the last photo set: The double Regina rules. For those not willing to wait for the Regina to come in full production....This XPG drop in has a reflector that might even be tighter that the Regina > http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=10064
I suppose I could provide a wall beam shot if someone really wanted it. The reflectors come off and are 23-25mm in diameter. I would think they should be easy to convert to a DIY.

FWIW, I noticed that Kaidomain also sells the single XP-G R5 boards....14mm (round) and 20mm ( star ) Prices look decent.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I've got one from DX. It appears to be the exact same one. IMO it's a tad too tight for mountain biking. If I used a pr. of the drop-ins, I'd not only space them apart, I'd angle them out a couple degrees to be able to cover the trail in front of me. I had mine strapped to my bars with my Homebrew P7 and a MagicShine on my helmet. Took them out to do some comparisons and just couldn't quite "get into" my R5. I think the reflector is just a tad to big/deep. It's a killah beam as a flashlight for sure...but as I said...a bit too spotty for my taste when I ride.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

chelboed said:


> I've got one from DX. It appears to be the exact same one. IMO it's a tad too tight for mountain biking. *If I used a pr. of the drop-ins, I'd not only space them apart, I'd angle them out a couple degrees to be able to cover the trail in front of me*....


Yep, my thought exactly. Lately I've been using my XP-G drop-in with a drop-in XR-E reflector ( same size ). This reflector makes the beam a little wider, maybe because the opening is bigger at the emitter. (?) I think if you used both types you might get the best of both worlds, throw and spill. However I don't have two to test this theory out. Anyway looks like Brum is getting more of the Regina.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

is the Regina available for purchase?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

unterhausen said:


> is the Regina available for purchase?


From Brum on CPF :thumbsup:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=175502


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

troutie,
The pictures with the Regina reflectors have a much less green tint than the others.

Is that due to the reflectors or are the LEDs a different tint?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I was reading the data sheet for the Regina reflectors. What the heck is "metallized PC"? Is this some kind of plastic with metal coating?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

yetibetty said:


> troutie,
> The pictures with the Regina reflectors have a much less green tint than the others.
> 
> Is that due to the reflectors or are the LEDs a different tint?


They are from the last lot I got from cutters which were XPGWHT-L1-0000-00H51 R5

Being slightly colour defictive I saw now green tint

Cat I believe it means metalised poly carbonate


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> ....Cat I believe it means metalised *poly carbonate*


...Ah, I see. The data sheet said PC. Over here in the colonies we Yanks read PC and think _Politically Correct_.  Since there are different grades of polycarbonate ( anywhere from glass like lenses to plastic water bottles ) I was at least in the ball park.
I guess as long as they aren't exposed to over 150 degrees C. they should hold their shape. One of my torches has one of these metallized plastic reflectors. Personally I've never had a problem with mine but I know that some people don't like them ( for whatever reason (?) )


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

so I ordered some of the Reginas from Bram. What would you use to cover the front of them to keep water out? Am I stuck going to DX?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

unterhausen said:


> so I ordered some of the Reginas from Bram. What would you use to cover the front of them to keep water out? Am I stuck going to DX?


No your not stuck I bought some 1 mm and 2 mm thick Lexan from a seller on EvilBay and cut ny own

or use a CD cover as a temp one if you go down the DX KD route only thing with the cd covers is they are a bit brittle so care is needed when cutting a bit of warmth from a hair dryer helps .

another option if you have a welding supplies co the clear face plates for welding masks is good too , it is a throw away item so cheap


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Rhymes-with-vagina looks good to me! :thumbsup: Future looks bright!  I’ve been thinking lately that I need to try something with XP-Gs that really lets out the true potential of these amazing offerings from CREE. Obviously going with the seven-up XP-Gs and the larger 7-up lens gives more lighting potential than going with two triples (plus one single , in theory) each using the tiny 20mm triple lenses. Lameass idea of mine: larger unit (who cares about weight savings anymore???), using six single XP-Gs, each using their own dedicated 20mm optic—in theory it seems as though there would be more “usable” light, given the increased area of the optics. I’m not an engineer, by the way. Discuss.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

My feelings are; reflectors have a better pattern than optics. This is subjective I realize. Also, it takes the optic manufactures a while to get ramped up for the new LED's. The good optics and reflectors are still in the works. I just can't wait to get my hot hands on Regina. I like her "V" cousin also. While I was riding last night, I was thinking about how nice 4 XPG's paired with Regina reflectors would be. Nice white light, only 4 LED's. This would about 18 watts input to the LED's. Couple of watts for the controller, about 20 watts draw from the battery. Three 18650 battery cells have about 27 watt/hours. Six cells will burn about 2 1/2 hours. This may be the bomb for a headlight. James


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Rhymes-with-vagina looks good to me!


I guess it's a locational thing? I thought it rhymed with subpoena.:skep:


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

chelboed said:


> I guess it's a locational thing? I thought it rhymed with subpoena.:skep:


good point, that's the way I've always heard it said, SIL is named that from the original Italian


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I knew a lady once, who, although her name was spelled like the name Regina, she pronounced it ruh-jy-nuh, no joke. She was from another country though, and didn’t get the whole rhymes-with-vagina joke. :eekster:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah...most vaginal women don't see the humor.

That'd be like a man named Enos or Vestickle. I think I'll name my next kid Vestickle.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

double


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

what driver are you going to use with those? I have 3 of the Regina reflectors sitting in front of me, need order some emitters and then get down to the shop and turn out some light bodies.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Not so sure that the l31 will fit properly w/ the Regina...so I was considering an external buckpuck. $15...can't go wrong.


----------



## ireland57 (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been using 2mm Lexan as well but have lost a couple of covers on my taillights.
I tried lexan glue and silicon. The result was lost covers and time spent cleaning mud out of the lights.

I now sand the outer edge of the lexan and stick it with polyurethane sealant.

I haven't lost any covers since.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Bump!
Now in at cutter

Think I'll do a maxflex triple off my MS battery. :thumbsup:


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Got my 11.1v LiPo pack and charger OTW...

























External wired Buckpuck (already sealed and weatherproof it seems, but I heat shrunk it and silicone'd up the front. When I get the battery back and connectors installed, I'll seal up the back end too for good measure.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I dished out the azz'end to drop a bit of dead weight.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

chelboed said:


> I dished out the azz'end to drop a bit of dead weight.


Why didn't you just shorten the whole light? Couldn't you have just turned down the last fin?


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Because I didn't want to shorten it any more. The pivot is on that second to the last fin...if it pivoted on the very tail end of the light...IMO it would look silly.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

chelboed said:


> Because I didn't want to shorten it any more. The pivot is on that second to the last fin...if it pivoted on the very tail end of the light...IMO it would look silly.


I thought that was the case I just couldn't find that picture that you had posted on the other thread. Pity, but still a nice light. :thumbsup:

I might have a go at something similar myself if Cutter get the board sorted out for the Regina.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Were the pivot any closer to the front, it'd be drilled straight through the "firewall" killing the thermal path. I don't think it's a pity at all...it's a compact and proportional unit, but I guess I could make it shorter but I like it how it is.




I plastidipped the buckpuck and connections last night....much smoother looking wiring now.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Comparison with the ledil CXP.
Maybe a wee bit tighter and better spill(not so obvious in the pic).
Locating is a bit iffy.
Troutie any tips?


----------

